# Obd2 readings



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has acces to their ecu through the obd2 port.
Before christmas i bought a bluetooth obd2 reader







and wondering if the data was normal,compared to the others
















I ll prepare a few screenshots with fuel trim and o2 sensors voltage .


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't, but your Bluetooth obd2 reader caught my eye! I'm using a cheapo corded one that just shows me codes and lets me reset them. 

I'd love to see some more granular data like you have there. Especially o2 sensors. Can you share where you got yours and how you read the data?

Cheers


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Hi
The obd2 reader costed me 6$ shipped from china (ebay)and i ve tried a few apps on my phone. The one used for the screenshots is "Torque" (lite).







very hard to read while driving.

My next screenshot with some data on









Only fuel consumption is far from reality.

Cheers


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

96.6 mpg!!! Maybe I will get that app. To think, I got the same elm with different software for $12 a few years ago. anjp you will find tons of them on ebay or Amazon.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

That was with my ct200h.

The average i m getting is 13l\ 100km no highway. A bit of country roads and no time to get the transmission hot(15 min to work).


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

otomodo said:


> That was with my ct200h.
> 
> The average i m getting is 13l\ 100km no highway. A bit of country roads and no time to get the transmission hot(15 min to work).



So that was just teasing us. Must admit I am getting about the same mileage in winter as you with the x trail with all city driving.
:laugh:


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks all, I found one on eBay and will be checking those readings in 3-4 weeks


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Found a different app to show the information






























https://youtu.be/2P7sxMTGKRg


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I like that one-- which app is it?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

It s called caroO free
I was hoping the speed was showned during playback, but it s showed only withe the app.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The video is suppose to be like this (at least in my head it is)








After replacing the phone , the recording was way better.









envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I looked at the app-- pretty cool to see it can even act as front dash cam recorder. Sadly I would have to update my blackberry to be able to use it. I will have to look into it.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Another app that i m exploring Smart Control Free
















This data is from my Lexus, on the xtrail the connection doesn't stay on for 2 seconds. I m playing with the settings to find a good configuration.

More to come.......


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Still no durable connection with this app, but could see fuel level %, same as on dashbord ( not realistic).

There is one thing is bugging me. The Torque app shows me, on deceleration, -64 rpm for about 2 seconds and then back to normal. I 've tried dozens off apps and only one showed me the same negative revolutions on decel. 

I ll do a video showing the rpm indicator doing a bizarre (to me) movement on decel, when cold. 
I hope it s not the crank sensor going bad. 
I did an oil change yesterday and looked for it. As you can see on top left corner the 10mm bolt and ....... what's that on top of the transfer case? Traction control sensor( i don t have it) plug?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo,
You sure that is on top of the transfer case? I can't figure out what it is.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://nissan4u.com/parts/x_trail/el_t30/2006_8/type_35/power_train/transfer_case/


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Otomodo,
> You sure that is on top of the transfer case? I can't figure out what it is.


I just did a search on xtrail transfer case and here it is


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Cool but I can't see the part you showed in your first pic


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Cool but I can't see the part you showed in your first pic


The picture is upside down. 


You can't see the part on the parts list?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nope its not on the part list I shared. Think its this

http://nissan4u.com/parts/x_trail/e...ower_train/speedometer_pinion/illustration_1/


----------

